# arched opening



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You've got the framing part down with the arched plywood on both sides with blocks around the middle of the arch.
Don't wet the drywall.
Cut kerfs in the back of it with a utility knife every couple of inches or so and it should smoothly fit under the bottom of the arch. Mud and tape it with paper tape.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## ITE (Mar 5, 2005)

mike, thanks for the reply,

do you prefer the paper tape on the arch over the flexable corner bead? 

when you use the paper, do you just slit it so that it will make the bend or do you cut chunks out of it?

and just out of curosity, why is it better to cut the back of the drywall on the arch instead of wetting it? Ive never attempted this so Im looking into it a bunch. 

thanks again


----------



## Still_Waters_43 (Dec 2, 2005)

Instead of using a strip of notched drywall to do the inside curve why not use a strip of 1/4" plywood and then spead paste with a drywall taping knife. You will get a smooth curve and no corner bead should be needed.


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

ITE
I'd get a sheet of 1/4" sheetrock and double it up under the arch, I'd also use the flexible corner bead.
Joe


----------



## G.P. (Nov 14, 2005)

You may want to look into flexible drywall, I haven't personally used it, but Iknow USG sells it


----------

